# A secret identity no more



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 14, 2008)

After quite some time of posting under the name, Celtic Tiger, I am now just posting under my name, Daniel Sullivan.  I'm still the Celtic Tiger at heart, but no need to wear it as a patch on my dobok, lol.  

Daniel


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome as yourself, dude!


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Daniel :waves:.  I have no doubt that the name change will have little impact on the good quality of your posts and opinions, my friend.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 14, 2008)

Why thank you!

Edit:  Thank you both!  Sukerkin posted about a tenth of a second ahead of me.  In top fuel, that's quite a margin!

Daniel


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2008)

How do we really KNOW you are REALLY Celtic Tiger and not just some Celtic Tiger Impersonator named Daniel Sullivan hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> How do we really KNOW you are REALLY Celtic Tiger and not just some Celtic Tiger Impersonator named Daniel Sullivan hmmmmmmmmmm


Because I can see things noone else can see, do things noone else can do.

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 14, 2008)

And because I just passed my MT second dan blackbelt test with this thread

Daniel


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2008)

Warm greeting to your undisguised self, Daniel! 

... but what made you decide to drop the Celtic Tiger moniker, if I might ask? I really enjoyed your mythical-beast username (in the sense that, as far as I know, none of the Celtic-speaking countries were ever dwelling places for _real_ tigersScottish wild cats, no question, but not tigers burning bright...)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel if you feel the need to let people know who you are that is great but for me you shall always be celtic Tiger.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> And because I just passed my MT second dan blackbelt test with this thread
> 
> Daniel


 
Congratulations Daniel... fteh MT poster formally known as Celtic Tiger... IF that is of course who you REALLY are.


----------



## grydth (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Because I can see things noone else can see, do things noone else can do.
> 
> Daniel



Poor fellow! You now sound totally different..... something intangible is just missing...... can you go back?   :angel:    We will all promise to forget we ever read any of this.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 14, 2008)

An official Welcome to you, Daniel. 


I still forget my name. I'll have to ask Mrs. IcemanSK:mst:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> An official Welcome to you, Daniel.
> 
> 
> I still forget my name. I'll have to ask Mrs. IcemanSK:mst:


 
You and me both, maybe we have taken to many kicks to the head over the years.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> After quite some time of posting under the name, Celtic Tiger, I am now just posting under my name, Daniel Sullivan.  I'm still the Celtic Tiger at heart, but no need to wear it as a patch on my dobok, lol.
> 
> Daniel



Welcome in from the cold, Daniel. 

Gord


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Congratulations Daniel... fteh MT poster formally known as Celtic Tiger... IF that is of course who you REALLY are.


 
Careful Daniel or he wil start that you've offended my family shtick...


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome in your new/real identity!

When I first joined, I was concerned about using my "real" name - but at this point so many people know my as Kacey (which is my initials - K. C.) that I don't know that I'd want to change it at this point.


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 14, 2008)

Daniel Sun, Snatch these pebbles from my hand... sorry, two different movies. 

I don't whatever name that you choose to be referred to because you are a great guy just the same.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome to the world of "I am who I am" ...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes Xue and I are just concerned with what happened to our friend Celtic Tiger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If you are really him please provide us with some details?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 15, 2008)

exile said:


> Warm greeting to your undisguised self, Daniel!
> 
> ... but what made you decide to drop the Celtic Tiger moniker, if I might ask?


Mainly because I feel that if I post as who I am, it comes across as more in person.  I'm happy to give people the website and address to the dojang, so it isn't like someone couldn't find me in person if they really wanted to.  I figure that if I'm going to get up on an internet soapbox, as I sometimes do, I should do so as myself and not as a nickname.  That is a personal thing, so in no way to I expect that of others.  Posting under my own name certainly won't change the quality of my posts, so they'll be as bad or as good as always, depending upon what one thinks of my posts.



exile said:


> I really enjoyed your mythical-beast username (in the sense that, as far as I know, none of the Celtic-speaking countries were ever dwelling places for _real_ tigersScottish wild cats, no question, but not tigers burning bright...)


Definitely a mythical beast, as there are no naturally occurring tigers in either Ireland or Scotland.  The term actually was an economic one, referring to Ireland's now robust economy.  I liked the term, so I used it.

Daniel


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 15, 2008)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> After quite some time of posting under the name, Celtic Tiger, I am now just posting under my name, Daniel Sullivan. I'm still the Celtic Tiger at heart, but no need to wear it as a patch on my dobok, lol.
> 
> Daniel


 
That's going to cause some confusion.  Mind if we call you Bruce to keep it clear?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Welcome, Daniel


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 15, 2008)

Drac said:


> Careful Daniel or he wil start that you've offended my family shtick...


 
No that's only you Drac 



Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes Xue and I are just concerned with what happened to our friend Celtic Tiger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes Daniel, if that is who you really are, AND if you were in fact Celtic Tiger...We want more detail 



CoryKS said:


> That's going to cause some confusion. Mind if we call you Bruce to keep it clear?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol:

Yes Bruce, I agree that will certainly cause some confusion so do you mind if we call you Bruce?

signed 
Bruce


----------

